# Got a Linux question from a friend from School



## WarEagleAU (Aug 5, 2010)

OK, here is what he asked me on Facebook...

Jason,

Hey, have you had anything on Linux? I am in a Linux class right now, and have trouble getting the "Virtual Box" to do what the text book calls for it to do.

If you are familiar with it, it is the SLES 9, Virtual Box, and can be accessed on the net. It will not function with a SATA system, so has to have that taken away from the VBox.

If you are not real familiar with it, it will be insignificant for you to get into it right now.

Then he sent this for the Virtual Box and SLES9

Here is the link:

http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads

I am not sure what all that one will have as ours was with the school. So, you might look it over. We are using the SLES 9 and adding the C++ Setting it up with the KDE

So, if you know someone who is real good, let me know.

So I guess the question is how to make it work with the restrictions asked. If more info is needed, let me know and Ill ask him. Thanks guys.


----------



## v12dock (Aug 5, 2010)

So he is wanting to install Suse on a virtual box, and im assuming it can be accessed from a web GUI. So he wants too access it from the web using a virtual box too run the server. I had no problem installing suse on virtual box. If you want to access it from the web just enable bridged networking, they will give it a IP assigned from your router. So 192.168.X.X then just type in the port and voila. If they answer your question.... lol, otherwise send me a PM or something and I will see if I can help you more


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 5, 2010)

Not too sure I know its for an assignment. Here is the Rubric for the assignment, the grading rubric.

IT275-01_Unit_2_Assignment_Palmer
Linux System and Administration
Assignment: 
Part One:
GNOME and KDE are the most popular window managers for Linux, and they are both usually included in Linux distributions. There are a number of other window managers that are also available, and each includes a file manager. For this project, write a 2–4 page paper that addresses both a window manager and using its file manager. Your paper should be written to cover both Parts 1 and 2, below: 
Part I - Research the window manager you are running. Which version are you running, and what is the latest release? How is the latest release different from the version that you are running? Which improvements would motivate you to upgrade to the latest release? 
In answer to the first question as well as the introduction, "the current version of SLES 9 has several window managers, including kwin (the KDEwindow manager), the GNOME window manager, and twm (TabWindow Manager)."  
(http://www.kucourses.com/ec/media/store/mediainfosys/IT275_0904B/IT275_2/IT275-ch2.pdf)
Desktop environments are far beyond the look and feel that the window managers provide for desktops and manipulating windows. Their goal is to provide clients with a unified look and feel to make it easier on the user to get acquainted with and activate.  KDE is the standard graphical desktop for SLES 9, but the GNOME desktop can be used instead. I have installed the GNOME as it was suggested to me, so I feel it is probably the better to get used to fairly easy.
"GNOME (pronounced /ˈɡnoʊm/)[1] (abbreviation of GNU Network Object Model Environment) is a desktop environment—a graphical user interface that runs on top of a computer operating system—composed entirely of free and open source software."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME
The GNOME system was made by two Mexican programmers whose names are Miguel de Icaza and Federico Mena. It in time, became an international project that includes creating or making up, software development frameworks, also selection of  application software for the desktop, and working on the programs that manage and direct the launching of the application, handling files , window and task management.
GNOME is a part of this  GNU Project and can be worked with different Unix-type operating systems, most notably with  the GNU/Linux, and as part of the Java Desktop System used in Solaris.  (Solaris being a Unix operating system, which came out before Sun Microsystems SunOS in 1992. It is now known as "Oracle Solaris,"  and is owned by the  Oracle Corporation after Oracle's taking over of Sun in January 2010.)
GNOME 2.30 is the latest system now in use, ("GNOME 2.30 is the latest version of the GNOME Desktop: a popular, multi-platform desktop environment for your computer." http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.30/   7-15-2010) and there is a gathering: "At the annual European GNOME Conference, GNOME hackers from all across the globe will gather and show off new cool technologies, party and discuss the future direction of the project. The conference will lead up to the GNOME 3.0 release in September 2010. Keeping with the 3.0 theme, the three primary themes for GUADEC 2010 will be Government, education, and end users."
(http://www.gnome.org/)
Yet, even with the showing of the latest version being the GNOME 2.3, my login on the Virtual Box with my GNOME showed it was a 2.4 version.  How can this be? I have no idea.  I would hesitate upgrading to anything other than I have now, until I can figure out the system I work with at present time.  
Since this time, Prof Bass and I have gone into this farther, and found GNOME has versions 2.4, 2.6, and 2.8 and found it was rather difficult to get to do what was suggested, so I have reverted back to the KDE for this class work.
Part II - Start the file manager and navigate to the /proc/kernel directory. Take a screen shot of that directory in the file manager. The files in the /proc directory contain information about the running processes, and the files in the /proc/kernel contain information about the running kernel. Retrieve the information from the osrelease, ostype, version files. What information does each file contain? What does this tell you about the running system? 
Be sure to reference the Web resources that you consulted. 
Be sure to review the project instructions and grading rubric via the link below before you begin.  (In the Unit 2 announcement I mentioned that /proc/kernel does not exist that it was moved to /proc/sys/kernel.  Prof Bass,  7-15-2010)
Announcement, Unit 2:
Start the file manager and navigate to the /proc/sys/kernel directory. Take a screen shot of that directory in the file manager. The files in the /proc directory contain information about the running processes, and the files in the /proc/sys/kernel contain information about the running kernel. Retrieve the information from the osrelease, ostype, version files. What information does each file contain? What does this tell you about the running system?
/proc/sys/kernel  screen shot:


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 5, 2010)

GNOME was written by 2 Mexicans. You learn something new every day...


----------



## v12dock (Aug 5, 2010)

They want you too do everything the pain in the ass way lol, navigate to directories to find out version info..? You find all that out through console. Lemme install suse and take a look


----------



## v12dock (Aug 6, 2010)

do they want Suse 9 or is 11 ok?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 6, 2010)

why are they learning linux on the worst distro out there?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 6, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> why are they learning linux on the worst distro out there?



i like suse. dont call it horrible because you dislike the code base.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 6, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i like suse. dont call it horrible because you dislike the code base.



i didn't call it horrible, i said it was the worst


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 6, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i didn't call it horrible, i said it was the worst



you got me on a technical next time you wont be so lucky.


----------



## v12dock (Aug 6, 2010)

I like there installer so far....  Edit: annoying...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 6, 2010)

v12dock said:


> I like there installer so far....  Edit: annoying...


----------



## v12dock (Aug 6, 2010)

Yay! the easy way to view processes


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 11, 2010)

Well its for the class at Kaplan. I dont know why they are using Suse as most companies out there aren't using that distro, from what I know.


----------

